# Goodbye, Flake



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Another victim of what I call "betta sulk"- they just start hanging near the bottom & then they pass. This is the only thing that has killed my bettas- no outside symptoms, no bad tank conditions. Just a 3 day sulk & death; although I've had 1 recover from this.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm so sorry about Flake.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm so sorry. She was a very pretty girl.


----------



## Phantom Miria (Mar 17, 2013)

Very pretty, sorry to hear  rip


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

She was such a pure white- her fins had the faintest hint of blue. The problem w/ white fish is that it's hard to see bite marks or diseases. On the other hand, I worry about any little whitish "ding" I see on my darker fish. I do adore white, though.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

So sorry. Do you have or have you ever had dwarf gouramis in that tank?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

No, why?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

There is a virus that occurs in roughly one in five dwarf gouramis and it causes the same symptoms, and it is contagious to bettas.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Matt - do you know the name of the virus?


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've never had gouramis.

I bought 4 Ocellier catfish for detritus cleaning. They're tiny- I know they get large (I may have to adopt them out if they survive). I got them online, then QT'd them for a week. I introduced one to the girls' tank- I really haven't seen him (or her?) since. I have noticed that the girls are drawn to the back corner of the tank; to the point that one or two were obsessing about it. I was worried- then I saw a tail flip- the Ocellifer had been hiding under the gravel there and the girls are too curious. 
I selected the Ocellifer cat b/c it's a bottom feeder that can handle a wide parameter of water conditions, and they don't get as big as a pleco (which is what I wanted. The smaller, pretty plecos cost $$$ if you can find them!).
I'm disappointed that they are shy. Can they injure my bettas? Or should I worry about my bettas killing him (and the others, still in QT- I wanted to see how 1 would work). I'm going to cross-post this on the 'Tankmates' thread.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

No clue about the catfish. The virus is called dwarf gourami iridovirus.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

Matt - Thanks!

Xalted1 - I don't know anything about catfish, either....


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

...except that the catfish are really homely & stir up the gravel- the opposite of the betta!


----------



## mermaid77 (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry for you loss, she was truly gorgeous...


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

My condolences. She was a beautiful fish. /:


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

SIP Flake :-(


----------



## Hadoken Kitty (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry....may she SIP!


----------



## Agility4fun (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh no, so sorry to hear about Flake.


----------



## percyfyshshelley (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm sorry for your loss of Flake. What a beautiful fish.


----------

